# Blue Buffalo



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

I prefer the Blue Buffalo Wilderness, because it doesn't have any grains in it. Does anyone think the BB for large dogs is better than the wilderness? I am getting a puppy soon, and wanted to use the BB Wilderness. Good idea?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are getting a puppy and like BB products, then you should go witih BB Large Breed Puppy...not the Wilderness. Wilderness is only for adult dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

For a puppy, no. For an adult, yes. 
Like Jessica said, if you want to stick with BB, go with large breed puppy.


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for not being more clear. I meant the BB wilderness puppy formula. I think that it may be relatively new, because I too remember only seeing it for adults. I went on their website and they have one flavor, chicken, puppy form. Some people swear by large breed puppy forms, but I do like the wilderness because of the lack of grain. My other dog seemed to do much better on that than other dog foods. I just wasn't sure if you thought there was something better in the large breed formula??


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

ILOVEGSD said:


> I am so sorry for not being more clear. I meant the BB wilderness puppy formula. I think that it may be relatively new, because I too remember only seeing it for adults. I went on their website and they have one flavor, chicken, puppy form. Some people swear by large breed puppy forms, but I do like the wilderness because of the lack of grain. My other dog seemed to do much better on that than other dog foods. I just wasn't sure if you thought there was something better in the large breed formula??


Puppy Wilderness is a good food.  I think you will be pleased with the product. I've fed my dogs Blue before going raw and they did well on it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Puppy Wilderness has 1.3% calcium minimum. That might be fine for a smaller breed, but I wouldn't feed it to a GSD.

BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Puppies ? Grain Free


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

lar07 said:


> Puppy Wilderness is a good food.  I think you will be pleased with the product. I've fed my dogs Blue before going raw and they did well on it.


Oh great. I am a little worried about trying raw. How do your dogs do on it? How hard is it to keep up? Do you need to use supps at all? How would you compare costs?


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Puppy Wilderness has 1.3% calcium minimum. That might be fine for a smaller breed, but I wouldn't feed it to a GSD.
> 
> BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Puppies ? Grain Free


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Puppy Wilderness has 1.3% calcium minimum. That might be fine for a smaller breed, but I wouldn't feed it to a GSD.
> 
> BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Puppies ? Grain Free


Can you recommend a puppy food or two that has lower calcium?

I ask because every large breed puppy food I see in the stores here locally has 1.0 or 1.2% min. calcium. I'm sure some have even more. Without spending $60 a bag, what food has a low % of calcium. And are these really bad, millions of GSD owners have fed and currently do feed them and I haven't heard of an excessive amount amount of issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Six said:


> Can you recommend a puppy food or two that has lower calcium?
> 
> I ask because every large breed puppy food I see in the stores here locally has 1.0 or 1.2% min. calcium. I'm sure some have even more. Without spending $60 a bag, what food has a low % of calcium. And are these really bad, millions of GSD owners have fed and currently do feed them and I haven't heard of an excessive amount amount of issues.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry about the minimum, buy a food that lists the _maximum._ If you're interested in feeding a food and it doesn't list the maximum, e-mail the company and ask them. You want a food with a maximum of no more than 1.3 or 1.4. 

Several studies have been done conclusively showing a link between higher-calcium diets in puppyhood and joint disease later in life. The problem is that excess calcium causes the long bones in the leg to grow faster than the joints can handle. We know that a long lever can produce more force than a shorter lever. The puppies' legs grow too fast and the longer legs produce too much torque on the joints. 

You say millions of GSD owners feed them without issue, but the GSD has a reputation for hip problems. If we know that higher-calcium food can cause hip problems, why would you feed a higher calcium food?


----------

